
Marvel executive says emphasis on diversity may have alienated readers - eplanit
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/apr/03/marvel-executive-says-emphasis-on-diversity-may-have-alienated-readers
======
aanm1988
Makes sense.

It's also become a problem going the other way. Iron Fist got loads of lousy
reviews and a decent number start with complaining about how they should have
made the main character an Asian man. I get that comics have some aspects that
are less PC in a modern context, but that's what happens when you have decades
of history.

> Miles Morales, a biracial Spider-Man

I don't know the sales numbers or anything, but the general perception I've
gotten from comic book fans is that Miles Morales is very well liked. I really
liked that run of Ultimate Spider-Man. Thinking about it, he must have been
doing well enough sales wise because they actually brought him over from the
ultimate universe.

Are people tired of diversity or do they just not like the moves Marvel is
making? If I'm a long-time fan of Thor, and then they say "oh he's got no
powers and now a woman is Thor" why wouldn't I say "that's dumb. no thank
you"?

I also agree strongly with the point about Marvel being too event heavy.

